# pain meds during menstraul cycle with IBS???



## 14274 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi, I am a new member...posted on the IBS forum before I noticed this one. Like many of you, I have always had D related to my period from the get go. But my cramps, back pain, and D were exponentially worse during the past year so I went to the OBGYN and evrything was normal but they put me on BC and told me to go to GI. So most likely I have IBS (still testing) but what do you do for the incapacitating pain during your cycle???? I am desperate. Naproxen used to work and now is useless so my OBGYN gave me Tylenol with codeine...useless! Hydrocodone...useless...Someone on this message board mentioned valium but I already take Xanax (aren't they simialr?) I am going back to the doc soon and need to ask for much stronger meds...any recommendations will be greatly appreciated. I know he must think I am a pill popper but the meds just don't even phase the pain. Thanks, Stephanie


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Have you tried those heat things that you can get at the store? They are for period cramps and they are like a stick on maxi pad except they stick to your belly to ease cramping. They worked well for me. In my world, they wouldn't give me anything else for the pain they just tell me to use tylenol arthritis, which doesn't do much. Fortunately, I injure myself all the time and have a stockpile of all sorts of meds. But, you can always ask. I would recommend not trying that stuff if at all possible. There's always that million year old standby, Midol? I think that's what it's called.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

The birth control pill didn't help your cramping? I used to get horrible cramps and pain with my periods but the doctor put me on the pill and i haven't had problems since.I don't know much about it but have you been checked for endometriosis. *What are the Symptoms of Endometriosis?*-Pain before and during periods-Pain with sex-Infertility-Fatigue-Painful urination during periods-Painful bowel movements during periods-Other Gastrointestinal upsets such as diarrhea, constipation, nausea. http://www.endometriosisassn.org/


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm on a birth control pill and it doesn't do anything for my cramping. I think some people are just prone to cramping more than others. My periods are lighter, but still have bad cramps. I wish there was a way to completely get rid on my periods (even if it means taking out my uterus, don't need it anyway).


----------

